# What "GreenBridgesMI.Org" is all about  CHANGE



## GBBigZee (Jan 28, 2011)

First and foremost this post IS NOT spam. We are not on here trying to force you to our site to generate hits. We are a new company in the state of Michigan that has realized a problem in our state concerning the way this program is run. We are simply trying to help this movement progress in a positive direction by offering one possible solution to the problem.

Secondly, even though our site will have a wealth of information for everyone its main purpose is to serve the medical marijuana patients and caregivers of Michigan. So if you're not from here, no big deal, still check it out to see what our group is trying to do for the patients and caregivers from this state.

If you want to bash what we&#8217;re doing, that&#8217;s fine, but I ask that you don&#8217;t bash it right away. Read our information and at least educate yourselves about what it is we are trying to do, and then if you want to bash, go right ahead. Otherwise we would be happy to answer any questions you might have or discuss anything related to the site

*Here's A Quick Word About Us*

We had simple beginnings. The idea started with us, a group of lifelong friends, who are also Patients and/or Caregivers and a conversation.

As members of a special community you can&#8217;t help but notice, see and feel news being made around you at all times, news that makes you wonder how long this good thing can last. It seems every day or at least every week we see incidents in the news or catch word of something bad happening within our community. It seems that the brass in Lansing are trying to abolish something that 63% of this state voted for and wanted, however there is an opposite side to every coin. We must ask ourselves if we&#8217;re not, as a community, making their jobs kind of easy. Granted there have been many cases that have seemed very shady to say the least. But, there have also been cases of people operating outside of the boundaries that have been given to us, no matter how gray they are, they are still boundaries, we all know them, and that only makes the lawmakers initiatives easy.

After many conversations like this we basically set forth to find a way to offer convenience to Patients and Caregivers while still being able to operate within the laws set before us. One of us having a strong programming and web development background made it kind of easy to decide which medium we were going to deliver this service on. And then came the plan&#8230;

Build a network of Patients and Caregivers united under the one thing we all have access to no matter where we reside in the state, the web. Offer a site with different levels of membership with each level gaining more privileges, while maintaining a site with valuable information that could be used by anyone. Open to anyone with a PRIVATE side made up of the network that can only deal with other members of the network. 

The key word in this whole thing is &#8220;PRIVATE&#8221;. We want to take OUR COMMUNITY, yours and ours, out of the public eye, not to have them forget that we are here, but to let them see that we can operate without raising concerns. It seems that the general public feels as if we are trying to thrust what we stand for in their face with the &#8220;you can&#8217;t do anything so get over it&#8221; attitude, when the fact of the matter is if we push too hard in the wrong direction they will be able to do something. Even though 63% acceptance is a vast majority it&#8217;s not too far off from 49% acceptance which would put an end to what we stand for. The point of all this is unless we come together as a community and show the general public that we can coexist peacefully&#8230;lol, then that 49% will get closer and closer.

For more information and to read up a bit more about the services we offer please visit: GreenBridgesMI.Org

Have a great day and drive safe if you happen to be caught in this lovely Michigan weather&#8230;lol


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2011)

Please kill the live link....they are not allowed as per the forum rules...thanks have a wonderful day.


----------



## GBBigZee (Jan 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Please kill the live link....they are not allowed as per the forum rules...thanks have a wonderful day.



Not a problem, sorry about that. Is it cool the way it is posted now?


----------

